
I, for one, welcome our robotic waffle-stacking overlords - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/06/i-for-one-welcome-our-robotic-waffle-stacking-overlords/?ncid=rss&utm_source=tctwreshare&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&sr_share=twitter
======
M_Bakhtiari
I, for one, think it's time to retire the "I, for one, welcome our X
overlords" device.

